# Daemontools creating many supervise folders



## ShyRain (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,
I use daemontools (http://cr.yp.to/daemontools/) to garantied that my application work everytime. But after started daemontools service , I realize that it created many supervise folders under every subfolders.

Have u got any idea for solution?


----------



## J65nko (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you mean these sub-directories?

```
[cmd=#]ls -lR /var/tinydns[/cmd]

total 20
drwxr-sr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Feb 17  2012 env
drwxr-sr-x  4 root  wheel  512 Feb 17  2012 log
drwxr-sr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Jan 13 21:40 root
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   99 Feb 17  2012 run
drwx------  2 root  wheel  512 Oct 10 09:32 supervise

[snip]

/var/tinydns/log/supervise:
total 4
prw-------  1 root  wheel   0 Feb 17  2012 control
-rw-------  1 root  wheel   0 Feb 17  2012 lock
prw-------  1 root  wheel   0 Feb 17  2012 ok
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  18 Oct 10 09:32 status

[snip]

/var/tinydns/supervise:
total 4
prw-------  1 root  wheel   0 Feb 17  2012 control
-rw-------  1 root  wheel   0 Feb 17  2012 lock
prw-------  1 root  wheel   0 Feb 17  2012 ok
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  18 Oct 10 09:32 status
```


----------



## ShyRain (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes it needs some subfolders, while working but it creates every where which is same deoth folders.

Forexample;
My directories under one folder
scripts | myapplication | documents | works | pics

there are 5 folders and I need only "myapplication" folder.
so I apply: *supervise myapplication* 
command then *svc -u /service/myapplication*

BUT when I look other directories "scripts | documents | works | pics" I see that many supervise folders under all sub directories..


----------

